# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Creating a bulk head to house a range hood

## pommie2000

We are creating a new kitchen with a 3 meter island.
The Island will have a 90cm Gas cook top built in. 
The issue we have is that our ceiling are 2.8M high which i understand is a fair bit higher than normal.
I understand that a range hood would need to have some extension ducting added and will stick out like a sore thumb. 
Behind the Island is a large window too, so this would again make the range hood stand out more. 
One solution recommended to us is to build a bulk head which is the length of the Island.
This would be like lowering the ceiling a bit.
Then in the bulk head you would have the range hood stick out a bit but not too much. You would also have down light built into the bulk head.
I have seen some range hood totally hidden inside the bulk head but not ones that stick out.  
Does this sound feasible?
Does anyone have any photos of what i might be looking at? 
Any pointers appreciated.

----------


## goldie1

have a look here  you might find what you are looking for  island bench rangehoods - Google Search

----------


## toooldforthis

well, you have highlighted why island ranges can be not such a great idea.   :Arrow Right:   but have you considered an extractor that pops up/retracts from/into the bench? This one is a Smeg:     :Arrow Right:  or a slimline floater? from Miele:

----------


## pommie2000

> well, you have highlighted why island ranges can be not such a great idea.    but have you considered an extractor that pops up/retracts from/into the bench? This one is a Smeg:     or a slimline floater? from Miele:

  Yeah ive looked at the Sirius Pop up extractors and they are quite pricey and from what ive heard noisy too. Ive not 100% rule this option out though as im yet to hear it demonstrated.
I would be interested to hear from anyone that has experience with any other pop up extractors. 
The Meile and other floaters that just clean the air and re-circulate are also not that appealing.

----------


## pommie2000

> have a look here  you might find what you are looking for  island bench rangehoods - Google Search

  Ive done lots of searching and can find loads of different types of Island range hoods, but none that stick out from a custom built bulkhead (they are all flush). 
One other option is to have a range hood within a bulkhead that sits flush but make it higher than normal.
This would mean the extraction wouldn't be as effective but at least you wouldn't have a huge block hanging down from the ceiling. 
I was thinking something like this.

----------


## shauck

Just wondering, if you go for a rangehood that you like for it's performance, aesthetic, etc and have it modified/extended by a metal fabricator/welder or whoever does that sort of work so it looks like it came straight outta the box. 
Does the stove/rangehood have to be in the island? Could you swap it round and put the sink there or leave it open space. A bulkhead along a wall looks much less out of place.

----------


## pommie2000

From what ive been told any range hood we purchase would need to have an extender attached. 
The island is the only real option for the cooktop.
Where the sink will be there is a large window in front of it.

----------


## shauck

Raise the kitchen on a platform floor?  :Biggrin:

----------


## grantbudd

if you are looking to re-model your kitchen based on a window and a range hood set will cost you $$$$ why not cut the window out? Even re-locate it? I had a new window put into my kitchen to balance it up and let in more light and it looks amazing now that we have completed the entire job  :Redface: ) Sounds like your whole plan is around a window and the end result does not sound like the flow and style you are looking for

----------


## Cecile

> why not cut the window out? Even re-locate it?

  If your room is large enough and has other natural light, I would consider this.  It means you have much more flexibility of design.  If you really need natural light, how about an opening Velux roof window.  That way you will have airflow as well.

----------


## pommie2000

Thanks for all your suggestions. 
We have found exactly what we want to achieve (see pic).
I didn't think it would be too difficult to build this and mount a range hood but I received a quote from one builder which was 2K +
Anybody had an experiencing creating something like this before?

----------


## grantbudd

2k! Are you handy??? Pine frame nailed and glued together, sheeted with plasterboard and external angles, Internal timber frame to take the range hood, suspension kits from roof, led lights from local store. One tradie a sparkie and done.. Is the range hood recirculating or do you have a suspended ceiling for the exhaust for ducting to the outside? If you go wall mounted then you can have a proper ducted range hood. 
Have you looked at removing the window as mentioned?? An island to take a cooker and then a suspended ceiling and all the fancy goodies will cost you both arms and legs  :Redface: ) Removing a window or even covering it up from inside with villaboard and/or plasterboard but having it (the frame and glass) visible from outside is much easier and quicker and will save you loads.... 
You paint the external/glass side of the Villaboard white before you silicon it all up and cover it for good. I have done this and it looked great. It was a double story unit and was a sash window in a shower. I turned it into a neiche for shampoo etc and looked amazing once tiled  :Redface: ) 
Just a thought otherwise 2K is about right I would guess given its quite time consuming. You could make that frame and have it all plastered in a week or less..It will be very heavy though so maybe use aluminium frame instead of timber.  
Hope that helps although you sound pretty stuck on the above idea. 
Good luck

----------


## pommie2000

Thanks, 
Unfortunately im not that handy so it will definitely involve a tradie.
The kitchen has been designed and planned to be installed over the next two weeks (we were delaying the installation of any rangehood as we blew our budget). 
The roof a flat so the rangehood will be ducted outside but the roof it attaches to is flat.
We may get the rangehood fitted as is then build the bulk around it later when funds permit. 
Ive attached a pic of what it will look like so you understand why the window is staying. 
Cheers

----------


## grantbudd

ahh yes I would be keeping that window too  :Redface: ) Just remember for ducted you need a flexible hose of approx 180 in diameter that needs to run from your rangehood fan to the outside wall vent. Be sure to check the range hoods effective capacity when clearing food fumes from a given distance from the exhaust port. Also check the effective operating heights as some only work from a low distance.. 
You will also need a switchable power point to plug it in (not hardwired) so you may want to chat to your sparkie as chasing wires into the ceiling is a VERY messy job and dust will get everywhere and into your cupboards and food! The ceiling will also need to be plastered/patched, sanded and re painted. Also drilling the suspension cables into your ceiling will be messy unless someone is there with a vacuum cleaner while someone is drilling.  
Im probably jumping the gun here its very sad to trash a new kitchen with abrasive dust. enjoy your kitchen  :Redface: )  
How much?

----------


## pommie2000

> ahh yes I would be keeping that window too ) Just remember for ducted you need a flexible hose of approx 180 in diameter that needs to run from your rangehood fan to the outside wall vent. Be sure to check the range hoods effective capacity when clearing food fumes from a given distance from the exhaust port. Also check the effective operating heights as some only work from a low distance.. 
> You will also need a switchable power point to plug it in (not hardwired) so you may want to chat to your sparkie as chasing wires into the ceiling is a VERY messy job and dust will get everywhere and into your cupboards and food! The ceiling will also need to be plastered/patched, sanded and re painted. Also drilling the suspension cables into your ceiling will be messy unless someone is there with a vacuum cleaner while someone is drilling.  
> Im probably jumping the gun here its very sad to trash a new kitchen with abrasive dust. enjoy your kitchen )  
> How much?

  Hi, you mentioned suspension cabling, is that how the bulk head should attach to the ceiling? I think the builder was talking about mounting directly to the joists.

----------


## intertd6

I hope you realise that the bulkhead should take precedence over the kitchen installation.
regards inter

----------


## grantbudd

> Hi, you mentioned suspension cabling, is that how the bulk head should attach to the ceiling? I think the builder was talking about mounting directly to the joists.

   Direct attach is easier and stronger as you will hang a rangehood off it. They are not too heavy about 20-30Kgs but the weight of the plaster and other stuff will add weight. Direct attach is more work but eliminates the place for dust build up on the top.  
With a built in this means all plaster work, sanding and finishing will be done AFTER you have a kitchen installed and in place. I thought suspension as it would look like it was floating and all the sanding and finishing can be done outside...Suspension wires will hold just as much weight and can look pretty good. That way you can easily achieve your desired bulkhead height. 
With lighting be sure to get all the wires and drivers roughed in first or the bulkhead will need to be cut to install these. They should be easy to access in case of failure so dont close them inside the bulkhead for life or have a trap door or removable panel. Also when you chose lights get the guys to turn off all other lights in the store. You can then check the angle of light and its penetration as it could look awful if you get this wrong.  
I would take inters advice (delay your kitchen install) and really talk to your trades about this and what has to be done. As I mentioned above all this electrical work and plaster work is going to create a HUGE mess! Plaster dust gets everywhere not to mention brick dust from cutting a hole for your extractor fan ducting, saw dust from drilling holes for the bulkhead to attach to the ceiling.  
I have chased cables through concrete slab, plaster walls and brickwork and you need to cut down quite far to make the new cable safe with an angle grinder. This then needs to be repaired with cement and plaster. If plasterboard its easier but still you create dust. Even with a well placed vacuum cleaner you get dust everywhere and it will trash your kitchen. Do you want trades standing on your new bench tops and cabinets or a ladder? 
This is the biggest job and by far the messiest job so get it done first regardless of the delays and cost. Get the rough in and bulkhead done now. Fitting a range hood isnt a big job if that hard work is already done and the power is there. If I did my bulkhead after the kitchen was installed I would have created a HUGE mess and ruined my cooker. 
Buy some drop sheets and mask all doorways and windows and air vents off as plaster dust will travel through internal wall spaces and come out somewhere through vents etc. I have had it travel through doors, upstairs and through 2 bedrooms from downstairs when I did my last kitchen and all because I had a vent not taped off. 
I have done a few bulkheads and they make mess  :Redface: ) nuff said  :Redface: ) 
Let us know how you go..........

----------


## pommie2000

Oh dear, you have me a bit worried now. 
We are already committed to the kitchen being installed next week including all appliances. 
The kitchen was round this morning and he did say we should try and get find the funds to get the bulkhead installed asap even if the range hood comes a little later. 
Not sure this make any difference to my situation: 
1. The roof is a flat metal roof, so there is no brick to cur through.
2. The location where this kitchen is going is currently an empty space (the existing kitchen is in a different room).
3. We definitely want to re-create the look in that photo so i assume suspension wires will be used and as you mentioned a lot of the prepwork can be done outside.  
Hopefully we could cover and tape all the new kitchen to prevent any dust getting in? 
If there are any gyprock tradies in this forum in Sydney that feel they could do this job relatively quickly please PM me. 
Thanks again for everyone help. 
Ill post before & after picks with prices once complete.

----------


## grantbudd

good luck and yes get the slightly more expensive blue coloured drop sheets if going to bunnings. Use masking tape as it leaves no residue and tape the place off. Obviously your painted areas will cop a bit of dust too...Dont forget the sparkie as he needs to do a rough in for your lights as well so you need to chat with him and your plasterer at the same time or at least know what he wants the plaster guy to do. 
Keep us posted how you go and check everything BEFORE the trades go home for defects especially if its the last day. Check all doors and hinges for open and close action and lining up square in the frames. I take it your sparkie has roughed in the power for the cooker etc? If not he needs to be there now along with your plumber for the dishwasher and sink. 
In an ideal world the kitchen is the very last thing to be done so all painting, skirting, tiling (not splashback) electrical, plumbing etc is completed. Oh, make sure your sink is ready for the stone masons if you have a stone bench top as they will fit it for you. 
good luck and one day you can enjoy your new kitchen  :Redface: ) We all have stories to tell about new kitchens....Mine is great, every appliance was damaged!

----------


## simopimo

Earlier, you mentioned that you have a flat roof.  Having just been through the installation of a new kitchen and having a flat roof, I just wanted to pre-warn you of the extra cost you'll more than likely have to incur with waterproofing the rangehood outlet on the roof.  And possibly the installation of a drypan too (depending on the condition of the roof). 
You should plan to spend extra money on this, and it's worth it.

----------


## seriph1

It has probably already been offered, but there are underbench option available as well  -  I have 5 or 6 here that are 75mm wide each and are designed to go in between 30CM "domino" cooktops (I have around 15 of those here) 
The issues surface if you're on a slab because there will be major pain to vent them externally.     
There is also a (very rare in Australia) very funky pop-up extraction system - used to be available from SMEG but have been discontinued for years now   
FWIW I think your solution using a suspended panel, then the rangehood is a good one on modern installations

----------


## seriph1

I believe those drop-down setups have a full frame that is set back from the edge by a far enough margin to help it appear to float  -  I don't believe cables would be a great solution as they'd allow movement which could negatively affect the operation of the rangehood ducting  -  I suppose you could use flexible ducting but I still believe permanent framing would be the safest bet  -  the thing's gotta weigh several hundred kilograms so I guess the strength of the in-ceiling framing is a serious consideration. 
That said, I have never done one so don't know what I am talking about    :Biggrin:

----------


## pommie2000

> I believe those drop-down setups have a full frame that is set back from the edge by a far enough margin to help it appear to float  -  I don't believe cables would be a great solution as they'd allow movement which could negatively affect the operation of the range hood ducting  -  I suppose you could use flexible ducting but I still believe permanent framing would be the safest bet  -  the thing's gotta weigh several hundred kilograms so I guess the strength of the in-ceiling framing is a serious consideration. 
> That said, I have never done one so don't know what I am talking about

  Yeah i really don't know either. I was thinking that the range hood flu wich is mounted directly to the roof would stop the bulkhead moving? But then i had a building suggest exactly what you mentioned. 
Anyway i have a couple of guys coming over tomorrow to quote so lets see how we go. 
Thanks all.

----------


## pommie2000

> It has probably already been offered, but there are underbench option available as well  -  I have 5 or 6 here that are 75mm wide each and are designed to go in between 30CM "domino" cooktops (I have around 15 of those here) 
> The issues surface if you're on a slab because there will be major pain to vent them externally.     
> There is also a (very rare in Australia) very funky pop-up extraction system - used to be available from SMEG but have been discontinued for years now   
> FWIW I think your solution using a suspended panel, then the range hood is a good one on modern installations

  I did look at the pop up and downdraft solutions but they weren't too effective with gas cook tops so decided against them. 
All appliances have been purchased now and the stone has been cut so we are pretty much all ok, it was just the extra funds and know how to create this funky bulkhead.  :Confused:

----------


## pommie2000

Hi again, our plasterer had raised a good question about the strip lighting that would reflect up against the ceiling. How would we change the globes in that? The bulkhead would float about 70mm from the ceiling. Any suggestions! I wondered if LED lights might be the way to go as they last for 30 years.  
Just to add, having a removable bulkhead would not be an option, so either there has to be an easy way to create that reflective up light effect or we will have to leave it out. 
Any suggestions appreciated.

----------


## pommie2000

Hi again, 
The bulkhead has been fitted and we are very happy with the end result.
Kitchen due in this week. 
We ended up used LED down lights and LED strip lights. 
Thanks again for all the advice.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Looks fab!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## David.Elliott

Looks like you forgot to tell them which room! LOL 
Absolutely fantastic looking result, I understand the stress levels were somewhat stratospheric. But you should be delighted with the result.
I could not even contemplate doing all that after the kitchen install...and I will tackle almost anything! 
David

----------


## simopimo

Looks amazing! Great job.   
Sent from my MZ601 using Tapatalk HD

----------

